# Jose L. Piedra Brevas Cigar Review - JLP



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These are great for an everyday cigar. Appearance isn't much as the wrappers and binders are pretty veiny but they have the twang. I would recommen...

Read the full review here: Jose L. Piedra Brevas Cigar Review - JLP


----------

